# Salary for EMT-B in Ohio?



## blachatch (Jan 16, 2012)

How much do emt's make in ohio ? Is it better to work for a private BLS company, or a transporter company? I live in the Cleveland area if that helps.


----------



## Veneficus (Jan 17, 2012)

blachatch said:


> How much do emt's make in ohio ? Is it better to work for a private BLS company, or a transporter company? I live in the Cleveland area if that helps.



Move.

Privates in Cleveland are all disreputable.

Pay and conditions are better at McDonalds.


----------



## Bob67 (Jan 17, 2012)

indeed.com is great for checking salaries and looking for a job.
EMT salary in cleveland: http://www.indeed.com/salary?q1=emt+&l1=cleveland,+oh&tm=1


----------



## Backwoods (Jan 17, 2012)

The dept Im on (about 1 1/2 hrs south of Cleveland) pays volunteers $10/hr as a basic.
I cant give any advice on which is better.


----------



## Forrest (Jan 17, 2012)

I live in Ashtabula Co, and were only 45 mins from Cleveland Clinic. Community Care pays $10.11 for basics, my local 911 pays $13.54 for basics. Not the best, not the worst.

Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk


----------



## blachatch (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the insight.. I know Cleveland sucks for jobs in general but I just want to get some experience before becoming a firefighter. It's pretty sad that I make more at my :censored::censored::censored::censored:ty retail job than an EMT lol

Is there a way to find out Reputations of private EMS companies?


----------



## Bob67 (Jan 18, 2012)

blachatch said:


> Thanks everyone for the insight.. I know Cleveland sucks for jobs in general but I just want to get some experience before becoming a firefighter. It's pretty sad that I make more at my :censored::censored::censored::censored:ty retail job than an EMT lol
> 
> Is there a way to find out Reputations of private EMS companies?



Yes, Glassdoor.com is for company reviews by current and ex-employees. People with complaints will tend to post more; but, if a company is only rates a 1 or 2 keep moving.


----------



## Marty Mcfly (Jan 29, 2012)

I also live and work in the cleveland area. The pay is very very bad not just for basics, medics also dont get paid that much. Unless you want to work 60+ hrs a week and barely see your family, I'd suggest moving out of state. Check out NC, alot of places down there, the counties run primary EMS and they pay the basics fairly well. 

Good Luck


----------



## Veneficus (Jan 29, 2012)

blachatch said:


> Is there a way to find out Reputations of private EMS companies?



In the area, no need to bother, they are all just various levels of bad.

I wouldn't put too much stock in becomming a firefighter in the area either. Lots of competition and few jobs going around. 

I spoke with a Captain from CFD a few weeks ago and he said many lower ranking officers took a leave of absense in order to buy 1 year for some of the guys, so you can add them to the list of people you are competing with. 

Coupled with CEMS there is going to be a lot of people with a lot of experience in that market. 

Move out.


----------



## blachatch (Jan 31, 2012)

I would love to move out it is alot easier said than done though. The economy is in the dump right now in Northeast Ohio.


----------



## Forrest (Jan 31, 2012)

blachatch said:


> I would love to move out it is alot easier said than done though. The economy is in the dump right now in Northeast Ohio.



Couldn't agree with you more. I hate transporting to CCF or UH Case only due to seeing what its turning into here. Glad im leaving for the army in a couple months!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## DrewLWolf (Feb 1, 2012)

Does anyone have any advice for an EMT B in Northeast Ohio?  Im going to be looking for my first job in December and I'm nervous about the situation here.  Would it be better to try down by Columbus or out by Sandusky and Toledo?


----------



## Veneficus (Feb 2, 2012)

DrewLWolf said:


> Does anyone have any advice for an EMT B in Northeast Ohio?  Im going to be looking for my first job in December and I'm nervous about the situation here.  *Would it be better to try down by Columbus or out by Sandusky and Toledo?*



Don't know about these areas really but they certainly couldn't be worse than the North East.

You may want to try Cedar Point for the summer. It is a good place (if temporary) you'll get to do some emergency and get you some experience in the industrial/entertainment setting as well.


----------



## Marty Mcfly (Feb 2, 2012)

DrewLWolf said:


> Does anyone have any advice for an EMT B in Northeast Ohio?  Im going to be looking for my first job in December and I'm nervous about the situation here.  Would it be better to try down by Columbus or out by Sandusky and Toledo?



Rural Metro Ambulance is hiring. They are located in Cuyahoga Heights.


----------



## Veneficus (Feb 2, 2012)

Marty Mcfly said:


> Rural Metro Ambulance is hiring. They are located in Cuyahoga Heights.



Are the ET tubes still so old they are black?


----------



## Marty Mcfly (Mar 4, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> Are the ET tubes still so old they are black?



Sure


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 4, 2012)

DrewLWolf said:


> Does anyone have any advice for an EMT B in Northeast Ohio?  Im going to be looking for my first job in December and I'm nervous about the situation here.  Would it be better to try down by Columbus or out by Sandusky and Toledo?



Brand new basic with no experience?

Apply anywhere and everywhere.


----------

